# Gaggia portafilter



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Having got to grips with the idea that not all filter baskets are created equal, does the same hold for portafilters - and is there any advantage to changing the standard portafilter and if so what would be the best option? Thank you...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

When I had my Classic I went for the naked PF


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> When I had my Classic I went for the naked PF


Sorry if this a dense question or easily answered by google - but what's the naked PF?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Having got to grips with the idea that not all filter baskets are created equal, does the same hold for portafilters - and is there any advantage to changing the standard portafilter and if so what would be the best option? Thank you...


Probably a bottomless is the best bet.

Gaggia have two, they have a domestic one which has the weird square handle and you can buy a commercial one.

The commercial one is thicker and made from a heavier brass, so if you preheat it, it should hold heat better.

But really, beyond bottomless and spouted it's mostly aesthetics.

Maybe the spout makes a difference, but not much.

Personally, I like open spouts - but the classic is too short to accommodate them easily.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Sorry if this a dense question or easily answered by google - but what's the naked PF?


A portafilter which has had the spout(s) removed so when you look underneath, you can see the bottom of the basket in which the puck sits. As you pull your shot, you can then observe the flow through the basket. It's a good way for checking evenness of flow and any technical problems. Ideally, your shot should begin as a series of drips across the breadth of the basket building up pretty quickly to a nice central plume.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah, thanks for that - that's very clear. Is a bottomless one, though not such a good idea for the Classic - as suggested by Kyle?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Ah, thanks for that - that's very clear. Is a bottomless one, though not such a good idea for the Classic - as suggested by Kyle?


Not sure Kyle is suggesting a bottomless isn't a good idea for the Classic. Bottomless and naked are one and the same when referring to portafilters. You can pick up a generic naked portafilter for the Classic for around £30.00.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Ah, thanks for that - that's very clear. Is a bottomless one, though not such a good idea for the Classic - as suggested by Kyle?


I didn't say it was a bad idea.

If your interested get one for the classic.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Personally, I like open spouts - but the classic is too short to accommodate them easily.


Thanks for the replies - it was this that misled me into wondering if they are a good idea for a Classic - does this mean it's a bit of a fiddle or...?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Thanks for the replies - it was this that misled me into wondering if they are a good idea for a Classic - does this mean it's a bit of a fiddle or...?


These are open spouts.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> These are open spouts.


 Thank you and sorry, another question: if I got one of these, what else would I need - presumably a handle and?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Thank you and sorry, another question: if I got one of these, what else would I need - presumably a handle and?


You just unscrew the spouts from your current handle.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> You just unscrew the spouts from your current handle.


 In that case I must need something different from the stock handle - because nothing screws off - the spouts are all part of the portafilter


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As Kyle says - simple matter of unscrewing the current portafilter spout. You will need to apply heat to the spout with a hairdryer on full to get it really hot. If you've got a heatgun - much better. The spout is fixed in place with loctite and you have to apply heat to break the seal.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah - okay - doesn't look as if there is a seal to break, it looks like one complete unit, but will fire up the heat gun and give it a go.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You'll need a wrench to grip the spout to turn it - be careful - the portafilter gets very hot. Direct the heat at the underside of the portafilter where the spout connects. If you've got some thick gardening gloves - use them


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I got mine off by leaving it in boiling water for about 15mins then pushed the biggest screw driver that would fit through both spout holes and levered it off.

Wrap in tea towel to protect chrome and hands from burning.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you both for the good DIY tips - let the adventure begin...


----------



## mrmike1 (May 3, 2014)

I inserted a screw driver through the hole and used it as a lever. No hot water needed, took about two seconds. Make sure the screw driver won't crack though.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> As Kyle says - simple matter of unscrewing the current portafilter spout. You will need to apply heat to the spout with a hairdryer on full to get it really hot. If you've got a heatgun - much better. The spout is fixed in place with loctite and you have to apply heat to break the seal.


Or lock it into the group and run a few ounces, jus sain'.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Got my spout off when I needed to put the pressure gauge on my portafilter the other week in order to do the opv mod. Didn't use any form of heating. Just got my largest pair of grips, wrapped the spout in a cloth (in order to protect the chrome) and gently levered it off. Putting it back on was easy once I had cleaned up the threads a little. Didn't bother with any loctite or anything as the spout isn't under any pressure (it goes to an open end).

With regards to naked portafilters, obviously with it not having a spout on in order to direct the liquiid, you can only fill one large cup at a time, whereas with a standard portafilter you can do two small cups at a time? Do you therefore have to re-do your calculations when using a naked portafilter? For example, I was led to believe that if you put 15grams of coffee into the basket. Put a cup on some scales under one spout and another cup on the drainage grille under the other spout. Set you timer for 25 seconds and hit the on button. You will be keeping an eye on the scales until they reach 24g then switch off. Now you will have 24 grams in each cup. By using a naked portafilter all the liquid will end up going into one cup. Excuse me if I appear dumb, but I want to make it clear in my own mind that I am understanding it right.


----------

